# Disease control: Has anyone ever used Serenade? (biofungicide)



## Erythrone (Jan 16, 2013)

Someone told me about this product today. Has anyone ever used it on orchids or other plants? 

http://www.getgreenstar.com/WhatHappening/pdf/Serenade_en.pdf

_"The selected culture is a proprietary strain of Bacillus subtilis (QST 713) which provides effective
management of fungal diseases combined with a high degree of safety to humans and the environment. Although originally from the soil this
bacteria has shown a unique ability, when used as a foliar spray, to effectively suppress a variety of plant diseases. The primary mode of
action which makes the product effective is a team of lipopeptides working hard to attack the fungus cell wall and then the membrane. This
breakdown destroys the fungal cell, suppressing and managing the disease problem."_


----------



## SlipperFan (Jan 16, 2013)

It worries me when I see nothing about orchids on a "new" product like this...


----------



## keithrs (Jan 16, 2013)

There's an others company Companion that an orchid supplier out of Florida sells. He has results of his findings on his site.... For the life of I can't remember the name of the company but the owners name is Jerry. 

These are used as preventives not cures! So don't buy them expecting them cure a rot problem.

I use a product that has this strain along with trichoderma in there product. I use powder forms because you will get a better bang for your buck. These products do work!


----------



## Erythrone (Jan 17, 2013)

keithrs, are you talking about subculture M and B?


----------



## cnycharles (Jan 17, 2013)

we used companion at work occasionally but not recently enough so that I remember how we used it and the exact results


----------



## NYEric (Jan 17, 2013)

_"Try it, you'll like it!.." _-Alkaseltzer commercial!


----------



## keithrs (Jan 17, 2013)

Erythrone said:


> keithrs, are you talking about subculture M and B?



Yes that is product I have used for most of all of last year. It worked well!!! Though, I recently started to use OG bio war products.

I have use Plant Success WP, Fox Farms, Rootshield, and Subculture B. All worked well.... I like Rootshield and SCB the best so far.


----------



## Erythrone (Jan 17, 2013)

keithrs: what are your osbservations about Subculture? Do you apply it only to the mix? Rate?


----------



## keithrs (Jan 17, 2013)

I truly believe that all these products work! I grow outside under shade cloth and every year when winter rolls around, I use to get a massive case of root rot. Use to piss me off something trouble! I tried everything under the sun to stop it. The only thing that would work was not to get them wet at all in the winter. I came apon a thead that Jerry(not OL Jerry) did over on OB and got me thinking. So I did research on worm teas and the Companion product. I decide I would give it a try, BUT.... At the time Companion was very extensive. So I did more research about the strain of bacteria that it used and found several products that had it. I first used Fox Farms kangroots because the garden center down the street sold it. I started using it in I believe late fall that year(2 yrs ago). When winter was over I had noticed that the # of rots was way down but not gone.... Fast forward too this year, the year of Subculture B and rootshield(started in late Oct.) I have not had a single plant show any signs of rot! A few Phrag got alittle to cold(32f) and got damaged leaves. That in most cases would have turned into a nightmare for most. I just brought them in and the scars just dried up. When it got cool last week all my plants where still wet from a rain storm. I have pen all over my plant like white on rice....still no plants show any signs of rot. I'm sold on bio bactericides!

Honestly, I was skeptical if it was going to work as only one person(that I know of) in the orchid world was using a bio bactericides product to prevent rots. Most people that where using say Plant Success where using it the see if roots would form a relationship with the mycorrhiza.

I encourage all who dare to get SubCulture B and/or Rootshield. 

You do have to give it time to set in and take hold. 

Works wonders on seedlings too! 

I used it in a worm tea at what the recommended dose is. It can be applied by its-self in water. Spray the plants from head to toe. I apply it separate from my K-Lite.

If one decides to use these products.. Don't go and spray Physan or bleach!!!! 

If someone was to use a product that has beneficial fungi(mycorrhiza), you will get mushrooms if you have fir bark mix. Don't be alarmed... It's normal! You can pull them or leave them.


----------



## Erythrone (Jan 18, 2013)

Thanks keithrs!!!!!!!! 

Very helpful hints!


----------



## limuhead (Mar 3, 2013)

I hope it works, just sprayed all of my orchids with it. I will let you know. It is a bit spendy, but so is havinf hundreds of rotten plants...


----------



## Erythrone (Mar 3, 2013)

Thank you limuhead. It will be very appreciated to read about your results!


----------



## Cheyenne (Mar 4, 2013)

Also a good product is called great white. I just started using the powder form. When you look online some of the jars are really expensive. But at a hydro store in our area they sold a smaller jar for reasonable price. It seems to have the most strains of bacteria and mycos that I have found.


----------



## limuhead (Mar 9, 2013)

*Yes, it works.*

Well, the Serenade definatly works! Had some bacterial/fungal problems with my Militoniopsis and a few Phrags and it cleared up with 2 applications! I have been trying to find alternatives because I don't want to turn into the Toxic Avenger and my dog(old like me) likes to come in the greenhouse to keep me company sometimes. Right now the chemical I am using is fertilizers. Next thing I want to try is cinnomin for fungus; heard that snails and slugs don't care for it either...
:evil:


----------



## Erythrone (Mar 9, 2013)

Good news!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

When you write it cleared up with 2 applications, is it because you see healthy new growths? Was it a foliar problem or a root rot disease?


----------



## limuhead (Mar 10, 2013)

It was a bit of a foliar problem, bit of brown 'stuff' on the crowns of my milts and phrags, and on the new growths. Now I have no mow stuff to complain about. As far as the roots, hardly ever have any problems other than snails. I grow in Orchidata anf perlite with a LOT of perlite because where I live it rains pretty regularly and constant high humidity. I have always found that using a more poreous fast draining media works better for me because it is much easier to water than to 'unwater'.


----------



## Leo Schordje (Mar 11, 2013)

Interesting, I had noticed I had fewer plants die of rots the last couple years, now that you mention Bacillus subtillis as a preventative to pathogenic fungi, what I did makes sense. I raise bonsai along with my orchids. In spring and fall I give my trees a booster dose of innoculant for mycorrhizal fungi. The product I use also contains innoculant for a number of Bacillus and Trichoderma. I usally dose the orchids too, I figure the orchids in the wild are likely using fungi used by their trees, I assumed one or two of the species in the mix might work for some of my orchids. Not sure how many orchids have been colonized, I need to take note, and look for mycellium. 

The product I've been using is from Paul Stammets at Fungi Perfecti. 
http://www.fungi.com/product-detail/product/mycogrow-soluble-1-oz.html

For what ever it is worth. I use only 1 tablespoon per 5 gallons of spray and spray it over the whole collection. Not as strong a dose as the manufacturer recommends.


----------



## Erythrone (Mar 11, 2013)

Leo: is the mycellium of Trichoderma species easy to recognize?


----------



## koshki (Apr 8, 2013)

If this is the stuff I'm thinking of, I used it two summers ago on my tomatoes to combat blight.

Don't think it made much difference, but one thing you should know...it smells like you're spraying the septic tank on your plants.


----------



## NYEric (Apr 8, 2013)

Yummmmm!


----------

